# The Photography zone: Mini comp



## Maxtor

Ok guys, The Mini photo comp is under way. (Thanks Whizzer and 182 blue) :thumb:

The Brief is "colours" Run wild with your ideas,colours are everywhere around you! go have a look.

This is a very relaxed photo comp (as the main one is in the other section).

Still, a few rules.

1. 1 photo only Per DW member

2. 800x600 max pixels only.

3. It's for fun (no prizes) apart from the buzz of winning!

4. This has to be a photo taken by YOU! (no cheats please).

5. I will short list (depending on how many photos we get) and let the DW masses poll declare a winner.

6.Happy snapping.:wave:

The last date and time to submit your photo is 16.00 hrs 12th of April 2009.

Maxtor.


----------



## spitfire

Well I'll start things off with this one.

*Glasgow Armadillo*​







How long with this comp run Maxtor?​


----------



## Maxtor

Sorry, just added an end date and time. :thumb:


----------



## NickTB

Nice one Maxtor! (And Mods) Time to get the old creative juices flowing... :thumb:


----------



## Gary-360

Time to get the thinking cap on, great competition and a fine example to set the standards Spitfire!


----------



## Jim W

Nice. I'm on it...


----------



## IGADIZ

If it is ok with everyone and to encourage people to get out and take photos.
Could we add to the rules photos to be taken within the competition dates?
It will be way too easy to search through an extensive picture library and choose a great (lucky or intended) shot taken years ago.


----------



## spitfire

IGADIZ said:


> If it is ok with everyone and to encourage people to get out and take photos.
> Could we add to the rules photos to be taken within the competition dates?
> It will be way too easy to search through an extensive picture library and choose a great (lucky or intended) shot taken years ago.


If Maxtor want to add that to the rules then it's ok with me, I can remove the photograph, however just for the record I don't have an extensive library, the picture was taken after I got my camera at christmas time and I had to spend some time in the car looking for the right angle to get the shot so it wasn't lucky.
I shall abide by whatever rules are set though :thumb:


----------



## S-X-I

Great picture Dougie!

I've got my thinking cap on.


----------



## IGADIZ

spitfire said:


> If Maxtor want to add that to the rules then it's ok with me, I can remove the photograph, however just for the record I don't have an extensive library, the picture was taken after I got my camera at christmas time and I had to spend some time in the car looking for the right angle to get the shot so it wasn't lucky.
> I shall abide by whatever rules are set though :thumb:


I was not trying to imply your shot was chanced. it is a fantastic shot and I can see a lot of thought went in to making it. :thumb:
For the record, I chance more shots that I am willing to admit, so the comment was directed at myself more than anyone else. Also, since I am going to be away on assignment from tomorrow till the 16th, I can't really compete, so whatever you guys decide has little effect on me. I still think the competition will be a lot more fun if the pictures are taken within the running dates.


----------



## snoop69

Yeah - thats the winner right there folks.

The End :lol:

Jeez - we got our work cut out now boys


----------



## technics100

Sunrise over Belfast Lough, taken from my Velux window


----------



## Gruffs

Here's my speculative effort.


----------



## John-R-

From some I posted a while ago 










John


----------



## RedeXStylE

My entry. Not special but colours stand out.


----------



## Maxtor

Hi all, It has been posted about the time the shots were taken, at this point in time I am not too bothered about it TBH, we have had a very dull few months and It would kill off the comp if no one posted due to the lack of photos.


On another note, Some great photos so far chaps, lets keep them coming in, don't forget, this is a shorter comp than the one that has just closed in the main competition section.

Happy snapping.


Maxtor.


----------



## TRN Ent

I was stuck between 2, but I think more people will like this one.


By tomnuttall1989


----------



## Lloyd71

Are we allowed a bit of editing in these shots? I edited the colour balance for this one;



If they have to be unedited then I've got others. :thumb:


----------



## spitfire

TRN Ent said:


> I was stuck between 2, but I think more people will like this one.
> 
> By tomnuttall1989


Brilliant shot m8, I like that:thumb: I'd really like to see the other one too


----------



## Pauly_G

Here's mine...

A little bit small but the next size up on Flickr is too big.


----------



## spitfire

Lovely shot and colours. Get yourself on to photobucket :thumb:


----------



## Maxtor

Bump :lol:

Any more for any more? 

Great shots guys! :thumb:


Maxtor.


----------



## banditloon

One of the first pictures I took with my old 350D


----------



## spitfire

banditloon said:


> One of the first pictures I took with my old 350D


Nice colours:thumb:


----------



## lego_man

Here is my entry, taken on a recent trip to Spain:thumb:


----------



## parish

OK, I'll have a bash.

Most people seem to be going for strong, bright colours so I'll take a different approach....

(Edit: This looks washed-out in Firefox, but fine in Safari - hope Maxtor's using Safari for the judging  )


----------



## bretti_kivi

here you go:


----------



## pooma




----------



## NickTB

Thought the colours stood out in this one. And topical!


----------



## Maxtor

Back to the top.

This is going to be a tough one to judge :doublesho

Nice shots guys. :thumb:


Maxtor.


----------



## stupidmonkfish

I'll have a go, think this is about the best one i have at the moment that fits the competition brief.










Im still learning with this photography lark, but i think i have to much sea in this photo???, if you know what i mean. :speechles


----------



## mteam

My feeble attempt :thumb:


----------



## drive 'n' shine

'Out of Order' the famous red phone boxes in Kingston


----------



## ClarkeG

Heres my attempt

Clarke


----------



## Jim W

Trim Castle, Trim, Ireland


----------



## Shiny

Snapped on the mobile phone yesterday, my lad bored out of his skull after being dragged round Leekes in Melksham for an hour and a half..
:lol::lol:


----------



## Maxtor

Some nice shots guys :thumb:

6 Days left to get your photo in. 


Maxtor.


----------



## snellfish

a quick shot taken on my mobile phone at Borough market (London)


----------



## Shiny

John Merrick mushroooms! :doublesho I've never seen them that big before!


----------



## byngmeister

Bowood house lake.


----------



## spitfire

Nice first post Byngmeister:thumb:


----------



## byngmeister

spitfire said:


> Nice first post Byngmeister:thumb:


Thanks, this shot was from last Autumn, I do have some photos of my Focus ST3 as well...


----------



## parish

spitfire said:


> Nice first post Byngmeister:thumb:


+1

I know Bowood well - you from 'round here Byngmeister?


----------



## Maxtor

Guys, can you make sure that the shots you post are in-line with the rules.


The Max photo size is 800x600, any photo that falls outside of this will not be considered for the poll.


Regards 


Maxtor.


----------



## Ric

My Gt4


----------



## byngmeister

parish said:


> I know Bowood well - you from 'round here Byngmeister?


I expect you do living just down the road lol, I am from Guildford, Surrey. I love taking my Niece to Bowood house adventure playground :thumb:



carbonangel said:


> My Gt4


I love that pic of you Celica carbonangel, did you use HDR?


----------



## Ric

byngmeister said:


> I expect you do living just down the road lol, I am from Guildford, Surrey. I love taking my Niece to Bowood house adventure playground :thumb:
> 
> I love that pic of you Celica carbonangel, did you use HDR?


No its stright from the camera, (cept the border obviously) Nikon D60 with circular poliriser


----------



## parish

byngmeister said:


> I expect you do living just down the road lol, I am from Guildford, Surrey. I love taking my Niece to Bowood house adventure playground :thumb:


I used to live even closer - right on the doorstep, about 1/2 mile from the entrance :thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71

snellfish said:


> a quick shot taken on my mobile phone at Borough market (London)


My dad picked a puffball that was about that big when he was walking the dogs, bought it home for no apparent reason!


----------



## Rilla

Ill have a go at this.... (duno why it isnt displaying pic in post, and dont know why the quality of pic have gone to **** either :s)


----------



## spitfire

Rilla said:


> Ill have a go at this.... (duno why it isnt displaying pic in post, and dont know why the quality of pic have gone to **** either :s)


Try uploading it to photobucket first:thumb:


----------



## CK888

Here you go *Rilla*......



Rilla said:


> Ill have a go at this.... (duno why it isnt displaying pic in post, and dont know why the quality of pic have gone to **** either :s)


----------



## Jim W

Maxtor said:


> The Max photo size is 800x600, any photo that falls outside of this will not be considered for the poll.


oops, sorry. Resized and re-uploaded. Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Maxtor

4 Days left guys if you want to enter.:wave:


Maxtor.


----------



## Gary-360

OK, I've not had a chance to sort out a new image for this, so here's an effort from a year ago with my D80:


----------



## parish

Stunning shot that Gary - desktop wallpaper material :thumb:


----------



## snellfish

gary is that a cd/dvd?


----------



## Gary-360

It's a DVD mate, you can create some lovely effects with those and a light or 2 

Gary


----------



## buckas

Puffin


----------



## Maxtor

3 days left if you want to enter guys. Some of the shots we have had so far are stunning! Come on....see if you can pip them at the post! :thumb:


BTW, saving it until the last minute wont work 


Maxtor.


----------



## Maxtor

1 day left chaps! :thumb:

It looks like it might be a nice day to get some "colours" shots!


Happy snapping.



Maxtor.


----------



## spitfire

Nice shot Gary-360 :thumb:


----------



## byngmeister

Gary-360 said:


> It's a DVD mate, you can create some lovely effects with those and a light or 2
> 
> Gary


I love this soooo much I had to copy it :thumb:


----------



## Maxtor

Last chance to put a shot in guys. :thumb:

I will close this tomorrow.


Good luck all.:thumb:





Maxtor.


----------



## IAD72

A couple of mine,

1st one was taken in Egypt near the Valley of the Kings.


2nd one Croft BSB test last year (rider got up and walked away)


----------



## ozzy

Well here is one of mine, taken a year or so ago, it has some colour, however it was taken sort of hand held pressed against some railings.


----------



## rob28

OK, here's mine. One of my favourite shots, even though it was on an old compact camera.










D'oh, just seen the 'colours' theme. Oh well.


----------



## Maxtor

Maxtor said:


> Ok guys, The Mini photo comp is under way. (Thanks Whizzer and 182 blue) :thumb:
> 
> The Brief is "colours" Run wild with your ideas,colours are everywhere around you! go have a look.
> 
> This is a very relaxed photo comp (as the main one is in the other section).
> 
> Still, a few rules.
> 
> 1. 1 photo only Per DW member
> 
> 2. 800x600 max pixels only.
> 
> 3. It's for fun (no prizes) apart from the buzz of winning!
> 
> 4. This has to be a photo taken by YOU! (no cheats please).
> 
> 5. I will short list (depending on how many photos we get) and let the DW masses poll declare a winner.
> 
> 6.Happy snapping.:wave:
> 
> The last date and time to submit your photo is 16.00 hrs 12th of April 2009.
> 
> Maxtor.





IAD72 said:


> A couple of mine,
> 
> 1st one was taken in Egypt near the Valley of the Kings.
> 
> 2nd one Croft BSB test last year (rider got up and walked away)


Hi mate, you need to pick one of the photos if you want to enter.

Maxtor.


----------



## IAD72

Its gotta be this one then.

Thats what i get for posting after a few cans :wall:


----------



## Maxtor

Now Closed!

I will post up the poll soon guys. Thanks for all your photos, this is going to be a good one. :thumb:

Good luck all!

Maxtor.


----------



## mondeomike

Maxtor said:


> Now Closed!
> 
> I will post up the poll soon guys. Thanks for all your photos, this is going to be a good one. :thumb:
> 
> Good luck all!
> 
> Maxtor.


Sod it... was just uploading to photobucket came back and read this. lol


----------



## snellfish

Maxtor said:


> Now Closed!
> 
> I will post up the poll soon guys. Thanks for all your photos, this is going to be a good one. :thumb:
> 
> Good luck all!
> 
> Maxtor.


poll?


----------



## NickTB

snellfish said:


> poll?


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=113161

:thumb:


----------

